# Prices



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Just looking at tunnel prices for next April 

The chunnel have gone rather heavy with their prices, are they trying to make us use the ferries :?: 

tony


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Such are the vagaries of the market Tony. Either it rules or not, As a shareholder I love to see chunnel prices up, as a regular crosser I don't. SO if I'm feeling optimistic all is well. If pessimistic I bemoan.

Diick


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ive never managed to get the tunnel price anywhere near what I can get the ferry for.

Anyway if there is a disaster Im bloody good at chucking women and children behind me and I can swim really well but Im rubbish at digging.


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi all,

They probably want to maintain their differential with the ferry companies who will be hiking their prices to offset the 'dirty fuel' levy.

 


Davy


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Not appy, Tesco vouchers worth less 8O 

tony


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Noticed that myself Tony,bummer as I prefer the tunnel too.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

My booking for 2015 is about six quid more than last year for a similar crossing, if I remember correctly.

Are you a load of whingeing skinflints _(doesn't make you bad people - I founded the club! :wink: )_ or was I very lucky by making a booking as soon as they became available.

Intrigued I am. Must have a look at the current prices later - *and *make sure the ancient memory is not deceiving me! 

Dave


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Not comparing like with like as I'm comparing Sept/Oct 2014 with April/May 2015 but

Using the same times as 2014 for outward and return the total was £189 for 2014 and £169 for 2015.

A saving of £20. Booked last Sunday, 28 December.

I did check DFDS, Dunkirk and it would have been about £20 more.

I'm a late comer to the Tunnel but it's no contest when you also take into account our saving of about 40 miles of travel time and fuel on both the outward and return journeys.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

autostratus said:


> Not comparing like with like as I'm comparing Sept/Oct 2014 with April/May 2015 but
> 
> Using the same times as 2014 for outward and return the total was £189 for 2014 and £169 for 2015.
> 
> ...


Why were you comparing with DFDS Dunkirk and not Calais?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Just checked the crossing I have booked for 2015, and it has gone up £6 since 21st September.

Can't find last year's details, but I think I was about right in the previous post.

I nearly went "shares" with a friend on here for a Frequent Traveller package - would have done but I had already booked using Tesco vouchers. It looks like a good deal to me if two people are happy to share, one taking 3 crossings and the other taking 2.

Read the details carefully though. It's not quite as straightforward as it first appears.

Dave


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

"nicholsong" wrote


> Why were you comparing with DFDS Dunkirk and not Calais?


Because of the times we have to cross, Dunkirk ferry carpark gives us an easy and safe overnight both outward and inward.

Secondly I don't like Calais.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Dont think I have ever paid more than £50 each way on the ferry. £32 being about the lowest.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Not done the tunnel yet as a MH'er, (only as a coach driver) but saving up the Tesco point for an eventual crossing. The last time I looked, (several months ago) the cheapest fare was £90 each way, and that was travelling at silly hours of the night. 8O

The least we've paid for a daytime Dover/Dunkerque return crossing in the MH was £48, about three years ago though, and the most we've paid to date is £67 return. Those days have gone judging by the fares charged now. 

My dear old Dad (in Scotland) couldn't get over the fact that it was cheaper for us to sail to France in the MH, than it was for him and my mother to sail to Arran or Belfast in a car. 8O

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Like Barryd we usually pay £50 each way with P&O and then stump up a further £25 for the Club Lounge so the total is £150 return for a quiet and comfortable crossing.
Our last crossing in December we went through the tunnel as the Memsahib didn't fancy a stormy sea and it cost us £226 for a sensible timed crossing.
I do like the speed and easy access and exit of the tunnel but the sea crossing gives you the sense of travelling abroad and a childish excitement of watching the white cliffs fading and Calais approaching.

As far as booking months ahead, I have yet to find any difference in price. I tend to book on-line 48hrs ahead and the price is the same unless the particular time you want is being heavily booked, in which case just book the next one.

Richard.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

There are some much cheaper fares Jock, but having had a look they do seem to have increased overall from last year.

.


----------



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

barryd said:


> Dont think I have ever paid more than £50 each way on the ferry. £32 being about the lowest.[/
> 
> Last years return fare , Sept/Oct was £87 with P&O , but I never seem to want to come back on the day I booked so might do singles this year , at £50 ish each way its not much more


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

> Last years return fare , Sept/Oct was £87 with P&O , but I never seem to want to come back on the day I booked so might do singles this year , at £50 ish each way its not much more


Is there actually any difference in single or return fares?
I always book return but I'm not really sure why.
As far as I can see they are the same, but I may well be missing something. 8O

Richard.


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

*PRICES*

Why not join the ET "Frequent Tavellers" deal. £108 return any time of the year in off peak times which are:-

Folkstone - Calais 16.00 - 05.59

Calais - Folkstone 00.00 - 13.59

You have to buy minimum of 10 crossings (5 returns) BUT you can share with one other named person.

No charges for altering dates so long as it is still in off peak times.

The 12 month contract starts from the day you pay.

And of course it only takes 35 minutes.

WASFITONCE


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Yep - what he said . . . and I said earlier. :wink: 

Dave


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

autostratus said:


> "nicholsong" wrote
> 
> 
> > Why were you comparing with DFDS Dunkirk and not Calais?
> ...


Gillian

I agree with you about Dunkirk CP for overnight - we have done it twice. Also Dunkirk is good for us coming from/to East.

Last summer we used Calais since we were in Burgundy and we stayed at a CP(was an Aire) at Oye Plage, just 10-15 mins. East of Calais ferry and quiet and safe - worth considering.

Geoff


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

The only problem with FT is

To purchase 10 crossings 

plus

Can't use Tesco vouchers

tony


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: PRICES*



> "wasfitonce"
> Why not join the ET "Frequent Tavellers" deal. £108 return any time of the year in off peak times which are:-
> 
> Folkstone - Calais 16.00 - 05.59
> ...


It's OK until you try booking exactly the crossing you want as there are (apparently) only "limited" frequent traveller spaces on each crossing. I have friends who bought the package and tried to book a crossing at the same time as other friends of theirs were travelling. She went onto the ET site, checked that the crossing wasn't full and so tried to book an FT crossing - no space available!

Checked website again and space still available at full fare, so she rang up to ask why they couldn't travel on FT scheme. Apparently (so she was told!) only a few FT spaces are allocated on each crossing and when they are gone, they are gone - Tough!

I am only relating what I was told by a very unhappy ET FT member - but she was adamant that if she had been told they could travel at any off-peak time they wanted "if all the limited number of cheap crossings haven't already been booked" she would have thought twice about shelling out for 10 crossings up front. She thought she was buying crossings on ANY off peak crossing that wasn't FULLY booked.

It would be interesting to know if that was a one off, or if other FT members have had the same experience.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

What really annoys me is the ludicrous amount of money that ET charge for a trailer, its almost the same as the cost of a car. 

just done a search for the cheapest crossings out on 5th and back on 19th Feb.

ET cost

Without trailer return is £164

With a trailer return is £323  

Ferry cost (DFDS) 

Without trailer £158 return (Dover Dunkirk)

With trailer £226 

So the difference tunnel to ferry for MH alone is £6
and if towing a trailer the difference is £97 


I can understand it if its a very busy crossing at a busy time of year (and space is limited) but even if you go for an out of season/out of popular time slot the cost is still maddeningly much higher than the ferry companies charge for the same sized trailer. 

I think I shall email Eurotunnel and see if I can get an explanation out of them. 

Watch this space !!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Absolutely Plodders.

When I towed the trike on its trailer behind our under 6 metres van, the combined length was considerably less than most car and caravan combinations, yet I was paying twice as much as them. (Same would be true if I wanted to take the present toad abroad.)

That's what really hissed me off. Surely it's the total length that should be charged?

I bitched over the phone and made exactly that point, but the (_admittedly very pleasant_) young man virtually shrugged his shoulders and said, _"Sorry Sir, but that's the way it works."_

Please do email, and let us know if you have more success than I did!

Dave


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Dave

email sent, text below !!!

_Dear Sir

In have just done a comparison in costs between using yourselves and a ferry to travel to France on 5th Feb returning on 19th February. I have priced both for a motorhome with and without a small trailer. I have looked at the lowest cost crossing available from both.

Using a ferry with just a motorhome the fare is £158 and with a trailer its £226 (an increase of £68 )

The return cost with yourselves with just a motorhome is £164 and with a trailer £323 (an increase of £159, or more than double the extra charge made by the ferry operator)

So with just a motorhome the differential between yourselves and a ferry is only £6 but if I add a trailer the difference leaps to a staggering £97

I expect to pay extra for a trailer but can you please explain why you make such a punitive charge for a trailer compared to the ferry operators??? _

I will post any reply I get !!!

Andy


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Nice one - but I'm not holding my breath for a policy change...

Cheers

Dave (confirmed DFDS Dunkerque user)


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Me neither, but well done Plodders.

Depending on the reply you get (or don't get!) I'll have another go at them. At present I don't want to take the toad abroad, but that ain't the point. I may want to take a trailer one day, who knows what the future holds, and having to pay more for a unit shorter than most car/caravan combinations is a bit of a travesty!

Dave


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

Re ET and FT I have just rung ET to ask them to clarify the their policy on places for FT and other share holders of tickets etc. They state that there are limited spaces for all "special" ticket holders. BUT this mainly comes in to play in the high season.

WE HAVE USED FT IN THE PAST AND HAVE NEVER HAD A PROBLEMS.

As with all bookings ET or ships the earlier you book the better price you get.

As we live in Devon ET's off peak times suit us. We normally catch the 16.00+ train, stop off at Cite of Europe for the night and off South in the morning.

Coming back the same thing in reverse. 


WASFITONCE


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

> "Mrplodd"
> What really annoys me is the ludicrous amount of money that ET charge for a trailer, its almost the same as the cost of a car.


Which (as has been mentioned before) is just as ludicrous as charging 20% more for this.................

http://www.romahome.com/model-range/romahome-r10/

Than this.................

http://vans.autotrader.co.uk/used-v...edes-benz/model/sprinter?featuredListing=true

Which I notice is one of the rare models with a Spanish gearbox. :roll:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *Landyman wrote: *Like Barryd we usually pay £50 each way with P&O and then *stump up a further £25 for the Club Lounge* so the total is £150 return for a quiet and comfortable crossing.
> Our last crossing in December we went through the tunnel as the Memsahib didn't fancy a stormy sea and it cost us £226 for a sensible timed crossing.
> I do like the speed and easy access and exit of the tunnel but the sea crossing gives you the sense of travelling abroad and a childish excitement of watching the white cliffs fading and Calais approaching.
> 
> ...


£25!!! are you mad!!! No need to do that. We find it whiles away the hour and a half journey time by coming up with inventive ways to get into the club lounge. Ferries are easy. Airports can be tricky.

The old Hi Viz jacket and clipboard is the best option. Nobody will question anyone with a hi viz jacket and clipboard. Just waltz in very quickly, point your pen at the roof like your counting something, write some notes while looking all stern then when nobodys looking grab your free Times and rubbish coffee, whip the jacket off and blend in. 

An officers uniform will also work but the Hi Viz jacket and clipboard is best as you can use it later on an Aire for collecting money.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Below is the rpely I received from Eurotunnel to my previous email to them .


Thank you for your email.



Eurotunnel is a commercial enterprise, just like the ferry operators and as such we are obliged to behave, and compete, like any other commercial organisation. The way the vehicle spaces are allocated and vehicles are loaded on to the shuttles on the train cannot be compared to the ferryThe recent changes we have made to our service and our fare arrangements are adapted to the current market. We are sorry if they do not exactly meet your needs, however, like any mass market operator we must satisfy the maximum number of customers, which inevitably does not mean all potential customers, all of the time.

We feel that our prices should also reflect our unique service and therefore we do not feel that the comparison you have made between the other channel operators is ""like for like"". Whilst we are all essentially involved in transporting vehicles across the Channel, the quality of service offered by other operators is, in many respects, very different to ours and we feel that this is an important consideration when comparing prices.

Fortunately the cross Channel market has a range of operators, which means that customers do have a genuine choice. Our objective is clearly to make Eurotunnel the choice for the majority, and as such we take all criticism and feedback very seriously, and where we can learn and improve the service that we offer, we will.

Thank you again for contacting us, we hope that you are able to take advantage of one of our fares in the new future.

Kind regards 

Sales Support Team 
Eurotunnel Le Shuttle 

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Andy


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

None so deaf as ......


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Andy

*The positive* . . . You got a reply.

*The negative* . . . It was utter bullsh1t.

The only criterion they need to work on is the length of the unit.

If a motorhome plus trailer is shorter than a car plus caravan, it should cost less!

What's difficult for them to understand - if they wanted to!!

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Email them back and ask them why exactly is it cheaper for a car and caravan than a motorhome and trailer of the same length.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Will leave it for Plodders at the moment Barry. It might be counter productive if someone else chimes in too soon.

I shall certainly be putting that question to them later, but may phone up and keep pestering until I get someone senior enough to offer a half-way logical answer.

Could be more effective than email - as they just send out a bland, palliative reply and forget it!

Dave


P.S. "Bland, palliative" is the posh term for bullsh1t! :roll:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

He will get the same answer as I got face to face from their reps at a travel show.
From the High Van or Campervan thread.


> I spoke with Eurotunnel reps at a travel show recently and asked them why they charged more for a motorhome or minibus (20% more!) than an equivalent panel van or Luton van (<3500kg).
> 
> They didn't have an answer and just kept saying "well on average motorhomes are bigger than vans".
> 
> ...


They have no answer, so they waffle on about being different from the ferries and "not charging by length like the ferries" and if you don't like our fare structure - "TOUGH!"

In short they do it and get away with it, because people pay up without a quibble. :roll:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Maybe call the trailer a 'Caravan'? Is there a definition of a caravan? :roll:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

And my response their email is below !!!!

Dear sales Support Team


Thank you for your reply, however I do not feel that you have actually addressed my point.

I was trying to ascertain why the cost of taking a motorhome on a ferry or via yourselves differs by only £6 but when a trailer is added into the equation that differential rockets to £97 

You state that the way you load the shuttle differs from that used by the ferry companies. That is certainly true. You use a linear loading system which allows you load both quicker and to get vehicles closer together (there is no side ways spacing to concern you.) 

However, and it is a big however, the ferry companies ask for the trailer or caravan size (length) which you do not, so clearly length is NOT so much of an issue for yourselves. I travelled a while ago with a friend who was towing a caravan and I was towing my smart car trailer. The combined length of his 4x4 and very large caravan was more than 4 metres greater than the length of my rig, yet he paid EXACTLY the same. 

This is borne out by the fact that you only ask if there is a trailer or caravan. This, to a mere mortal such as myself, seems somewhat unfair. If, as you have alluded to, size IS an issue then why do you charge exactly the same for my very short smart car trailer (which is less than 4 metres) as you do for an 8+m caravan ??? The large caravan takes up twice the available space as my small trailer yet the cost is the same. Surely if space is that critical such a large caravan should be charged at double the rate of my small one ?

Whilst undoubtedly you offer a quicker crossing you do NOT offer the facilities that can be found on a ferry, such as food and drink outlets. Basically you provide a means of getting from one side of the channel to the other, which is what the ferry operators also provide.

So to get back to my original point why do you charge almost as much for a small trailer as you do for a large motorhome?? I have yet to use your services and find the shuttle anything approaching maximum capacity (I am sure you do reach max capacity at times and that is why you charge different rates at different times of the day) 

If indeed you do listen to customer feedback perhaps you ought to look at the pricing policy you have in respect of trailers. I would suggest that you start to charge soley by trailer length, 

It’s a bit like a gas bill, the more gas I use the money I pay, so why shouldn’t you adopt the attitude that the more road space I use on one of your shuttles the more money I pay, rather than just having a flat rate regardless of its size?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Perhaps someone should point Euro Tunnel at this thread and the other thread.

This forum is seen by thousands of people. Perhaps if they see a collective disatisfaction with their charging policy then maybe they will then listen and do something about it.

Of course the real way to make them listen is for everyone to stop using the tunnel. Vote with your feet so to speak.

Ferry is better anyway. You get to watch the White cliffs of Dover dissapear behind you while pondering a whole summer of adventure!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

> "barryd"
> Perhaps someone should point Euro Tunnel at this thread and the other thread.
> 
> This forum is seen by thousands of people. Perhaps if they see a collective disatisfaction with their charging policy then maybe they will then listen and do something about it.
> ...


Which gets us back to the reason for the spat on the High Van/Campervan thread.

Everyone asked to pay 20% more for a "campervan" than for an equivalent size "High Van" ought to question it and ask for a justification - they don't have one.

Just the repeated mantra "That's the way we do it!"

Think - if you shopped at Tesco/Asda/Lidl/Aldi and they looked out of the window and said "Ohh I see you are in a motorhome. That will be 20% extra please"

Would you put up with it then?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

"Ferry is better anyway. You get to watch the White cliffs of Dover dissapear "

.........whilst retching over the side, wondering if the French have blockaded the port, and whether your pets in the van are panicking with the rocking and rolling and noise from the vehicle deck

Yeh! great, the chunnel and vouchers are the only way, :wink: 

tony


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

I don't think the tunnel option has become outrageously inflated. Especially when compared with what must be the most expensive sea crossings in the northern hemisphere, a necessary evil for us before bi-annual trips into Europe via the UK (Steam-Racket).

Comparing ferries with the tunnel is just another 'Apples and oranges' comparison. Some people don't do boats, some don't do the tunnel and some people don't particularly care much either way.

All things considered, we easily tolerate 22 minutes under ground, regardless of the weather (unless of course there are leaves on the line!)

Like other skinflints here tunnels don't worry us. We benefit from at least two 'free' crossings a year courtesy of Tesco. Like they say - 'every little helps'. Personally I agree - it does! 

We sometimes use P&O and sometimes Stena. Of the two, P&O have increased their prices more than any other carrier IMHO.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Brockley, you have managed to miss the point completely!

I agree with everything you say (more or less) but the point at issue here is the considerable disparity between the cost of a (say) 12 metre car/caravan combination and a motorhome/trailer combination of *exactly *the same length.

What's difficult to understand . . . unless New Year has come a bit early? :wink:

Cheers - have one for me. I'm not supposed to drink much, it's the tablets you know!! :roll:

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Zeb, that's all off topic,

Eurotunnel have raised their prices............on topic 8) :lol: 

tony


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Smart ar$e! :roll: 

Happy New Year - which is also off topic, but have one anyway!! :lol:


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> Just looking at tunnel prices for next April
> 
> The chunnel have gone rather heavy with their prices, are they trying to make us use the ferries :?:
> 
> tony


I see. "Time for bed" said Zebedee! Happy New Year to you too.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Further update from Eurotunnel

_Dear Mr xxxx

Due to the nature of your email we have forwarded it to our Customer Relations Department who are always keen to receive the views of our customers. The feedback that we receive is important to help us improve our service to you.

A member of the Customer Relations Team will look at your email and you will receive a full response within 28 working days. Please be assured that they will be in touch as soon as possible.

For your reference, emails sent to this address are managed between 09.00 and 17.30, Monday to Friday (except Bank Holidays).

Kind regards

Sales Support Team 
Eurotunnel Le Shuttle _

Watch this space !!! I will ceratinly post theer next response. maybe just maybe, they might alter their attitude to trailers etc.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Below is there latest response (for what its worth :roll:

Dear Mr ,

Thank you for your further email.

Our fare structure has been very carefully developed and, for the most part, is popular. It is correct that with us "a car is a car" and, for example, a Smart car will cost the same as a stretch limousine. This makes it much easier for our customers because they do not need to know (or measure) the dimensions of their vehicle and assists speedier checking-in because we do not need to make sure that all information is correct.

The addition of a trailer - again of any size - will usually double the fare for that of a "solo" car.

As my colleagues have already mentioned, it is not relevant to compare the cost of travel with Eurotunnel Le Shuttle with other cross-channel operators as the journey is not the same. Similarly, we cannot comment upon how a ferry operator decides to charge for different vehicles.

I am not aware of any current plans to change our fare structure but we do review every aspect of our operation on a regular basis. I have logged your observations into our internal reporting system so that those responsible for the next review of our fare structure can have access to them.

I hope that however you choose to cross the channel you have a very pleasant trip.

Kind regards,

Janice Holloway
Eurotunnel Le Shuttle Customer Relations
[email protected]

Popular for the most part ???? Well it certainly ISNT popular with MH owners is it.

I think I might email them back and ask why they charge the same rate form a Smart car and a stretch limo (because its "easier") but are still happy to charge MORE for a MH/camper that in many cases will be SHORTER than a stretch limo


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Good try Plodders, and thanks for that.

You were "_sucking a back 'un_" from the start . . . as they would say in the Vale of Evesham! 8O

A pretty good example of how to avoid answering the question!!

Dave

_(P.S. Translation of Asum Grammer available on request. :wink: )_


----------

